# Sandhill cranes



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Amazing that these magestic birds were on the brink of extinction. Found this nesting pair at the Indian Springs Metro Park in White lake. I love their squawking and calling!!!! Wish they would've done a dance for us while we were there, but can't have it all, right.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

252Life said:


> Amazing that these magestic birds were on the brink of extinction. Found this nesting pair at the Indian Springs Metro Park in White lake. I love their squawking and calling!!!! Wish they would've done a dance for us while we were there, but can't have it all, right.


Sandhill cranes weren't on the verge of extinction. Whooping cranes were. Big difference. They hunt Sandhill Cranes in some states.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Maybe I am mistaken. I thought the following article spoke of sandhill cranes. Notice the sentence that reads, 

"'It's one of the great environmental success stories of this state and the nation,'' said Mike Boyce, sanctuary manager. ''That we have been able to bring these magnificent birds back from the very brink of extinction is a true story of success.'' 


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135925&highlight=sandhill+cranes

Of course I am probably wrong....still a cool bird


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Shotgun said:


> They hunt Sandhill Cranes in some states.


Yes they do, and supposedly darn good eatin too! Like Prime Rib in the Sky good?! So I hear...
I usually see some in Michigan every year so they are probably doing pretty good for them selves.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I've been very fortunate to be watching 7 sandhill cranes for the last 3-weeks behind my house. I don't know what time they've been coming in, but they stick around until 10:30-11:00am then move on for the day. In some ways they behave like my turkeys and will let me slowly idle by in the truck at 30-yards as long as I don't stop or make sudden moves. They have been nesting on my neighbor farm for last few years.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Norther Livingston county seems to be a hotspot for these. They are in the fields by the hundreds.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Last week I saw anywhere from 4 to 10 a day at my buddies in the Kaleva area. Also saw one at Tippy Pond.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

This picture while cropped incorrectly was taken from one of my trailcams.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Saw a few up at Drummond Island this spring, pretty cool.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

They sound cool but they sure make a racket. I have them in my backyard all the time, and flying low over the house with that raspy chortling.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I absolutely love the sandhill sounds so high in the sky I can only see a speck. My hearing loss is severe enough that I attended the Michigan School for the Deaf in Flint. I've missed the world of bird sounds all my life, so I'll take what I can with the sandhills.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

There's always 4 or 5 that hang around the golf course or fishing pier in Huron Meadows Metropark.
I love their calls!

I also saw a couple in a field near Waterloo Recreation Area last week.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Every time I drive out to my cottage in Brooklyn, there are always several in the fields off US-12. I love watching them at Kensington metro park, too.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 4 at my place in Alcona county. They have been there for 3 of the last 4 years. What surprises me is how they seem to handle predators very well, even when they are young. The great horned owls, red tail hawks, coyotes, and bobcats are great predators, but the cranes seem to have 2 chicks and keep them both. Turkeys and rabbits are easy pickings compared to them. The aggressiveness of the adult cranes with a sizable beak probably helps. 

Once, I was too close to them without realizing it. The adults squawked so loudly that it made me jump. One adult ran past me acting injured and squawked like mad, while the other ran away with the 2 chicks.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Very cool Whit. Something to remember.Coolgleam+


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Very cool Whit. Something to remember. :coolgleam


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

We had some people call in loose emu's standing along US-31 the other day. They were CONVINCED they were emu's. Sorry, they were sandhills - LOL! Do you think they'll ever have a sandhill hunting season in Michigan like they do in other states?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Do you think they'll ever have a sandhill hunting season in Michigan like they do in other states?

No. I say that because of the out state anti-hunting funding the anti-dove campaign got.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Good point HR.


----------

